# ipw2200 module load, but still no wifi... what can I do?

## -fenice-

I do have some problems with my wifi. I have got a centrino processor with a 2200BG intel card, so I emerged the ipw2200, ipw2200-firmware and ieee80211 packages, set all modules in the /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 (i'm running under a 2.6.13-gentoo kernel), here is the list :

```

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ip2200

```

All modules seems to load fine, but still I can't launch the eth interface... I tried to set up a wep-encrypted ad-hoc network with wpa_supplicant (i plan to connect a wpa-encrypted network later), but all it returns is :

```

* Starting eth2

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 [ok]

*         timed out [!!]

```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net file :

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dext"

config_myadhoc=("192.168.0.101")

```

Here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> ...

 

And this is what dmesg returns after I try to initialize the interface :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@justice) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 SMP Fri Oct 14 17:49:59 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

Note : If it helps, I use genkernel to compile my kernel, but I checked with the --menuconfig option that the config was as described in many howtos...

I'm out of solutions : please help!

----------

## wizatdiz

Your net file may have a typo.  It should be -Dwext and not -Dext.  Try that first.

----------

## -fenice-

Thanks, but this fault was just in the post (I copied my /etc/conf.d/net file without using copy/paste, so I made this stupid error)... Anyway, the conf file seems to be good...

----------

## wizatdiz

I thought that might be the case.  In a similar post to yours with the same error, the question was asked if you had loaded the firmware.  I don't think that's the problem but I will ask it just the same.

I think your error may be due to the ieee header files that come with 2.6.13+.  Assuming that you have the firmware loaded, I would next try to delete these files and re-emerge both ieee80211 and ipw2200.  The files are located in /usr/src/linux/include/net and are named:

```
ieee80211.h

ieee80211_crypt.h
```

Move the two files to some other location (e.g., /usr/src) so you can move them back if needed.

----------

## -fenice-

What do you mean by "loading the firmware"? I emerged ipw2200-firmware, but I never read anything telling me to do more than that... Is there something else to do?

About the ieee header files, I've already done that when I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.13 and ieee80211 and the ipw2200* were emerged without any error messages... I checked and those were still not there, and new emerges of ieee80211 and ipw2200 did not change anything

----------

## wizatdiz

No, there is nothing else you need to do with the firmware.  This thread had a similar error message in dmesg that I had not seen:

```
ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted. 
```

Your problem may be related to adhoc which I have not done before.  Good luck.

----------

## eltech

take a look at my problem.. see if it helps.. if i would have just stopped eth0, i would have been up an running way earlier..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-387308-highlight-.html

----------

## -fenice-

I tried to remove wep encryption and to disable other interfaces (althrough I plan to set a bridge between my interfaces later) : what was your eth0 anyway? I do have 3 interfaces : 0-firewire, 1-Lan, 2-wifi... I tried to use access-point mode instead of adhoc, but it's no use...

But I noticed that even if I loaded the support for my laptop acpi's (it's an Asus), the wifi switch is always off... I don't know if it was supposed to work from the start, but it seems there is an entry for this one in my /proc/acpi/asus...

----------

## -fenice-

I tried to remove the asus_acpi module from my /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6... but no changes... I begin to wonder if it is possible to make this card work at all...

----------

## -fenice-

No advice at all?

----------

## M@rijn

The problem is udevmonitor i think, in portage this isn't compiled, so you have to compile udev by hand with udevmonitor. I have the same problem but don't know how to fix it  :Smile: 

----------

## M@rijn

Emerge udev-071 fixes the problem

----------

## -fenice-

It didn't resolve the problem, but I tried to use wireless-tools instead of wpa_supplicant and it seems to work... I haven't yet tested with another computer, but the eth interface launches at least... I hope that future versions will work better for me...

----------

